# Double Vision



## Crazy Cat Lady (Aug 3, 2001)

Is double vision a sympton of Fibromyalgia?Also, how do doctors's test you for Fibro?


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Double vision is not a symptom of fibro. Dry, sometimes burning, itching, and occas. eyelid twitching maybe associated with it though. There are no lab tests that will confirm fibro, but there is a trigger-point test. With that along with some common over-lapping symptoms of fibro, and ruling out other conditions, a fibro diagnosis is usually made (best made by a Rheumatologist). Double vision should be checked out with an opthomologist. If nothing is determined there, than a neurologist might be considered.


----------



## Crazy Cat Lady (Aug 3, 2001)

Thanks for your reply. I've been to two optomologist's and a neurologist and they could't find out why I was having double vision.I have some of the symptoms of Fibro, sore throats, muscle and joint aches, severe fatigue, GERDs, memory disturbance, problems speaking, burning sensations, light headedness, feeling spaced out, tinnitus, severe muscle weakness, intolerance to bright lights and weight gain.I also have IBS and Endo.I guess my next step is to go see a Rheumatologist. But I would like to know what's causing the double vision.Thanks for your help!


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Sometimes it may be a symptom of a medication you are taking. Any thoughts there?


----------

